# Anyone purchased from North Star?



## chris k (Mar 6, 2012)

Curious if anyone has purchased a trained puppy from north star golden retrievers? If so, how trained were they when you got the puppy?


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

Several red flags with this breeder:

Sire #1 - Rhett - Northstar's Rhett Butler, dob 04/12/2010 - 1st litter sired at 16 months of age, too young for final OFA hip/elbows, Cardiac clearance by a practitioner, no verifiable CERF.

Sire #2 - Dallas - Hannah's Dallas Of North Star, dob 1/26/12 - could be in the process of getting final OFA hip/elbows, Cardiac clearance by a practitioner, no verifiable CERF.

Sire #3 - Juneau "Waggs" - Northstar Juneau-Waggs Son Of Harley, dob 02/24/2009 - no verifiable OFA hip/elbows, Cardiac clearance by a practitioner, no verifiable CERF.

Sire #4 - Jericho - Silvermine Northstar Gunsite Jericho, dob 1/16/2008 - 1st litter sired at 12 months of age, OFA Hips/Elbows, Cardiac clearance by a practitioner, no verifiable CERF.

Dam #1 - Melody - Northstar's Melody Color Of Music, dob 2/24/2009 - OFA Hips/Elbows, Cardiac clearance by a practitioner, no verifiable CERF.

Dam #2 - Scarlett - North Star's Scarlett O'Hara, dob 11/8/2009 - no verifiable OFA hip/elbows, Cardiac clearance by a practitioner, no verifiable CERF.

Dam #3 - Honey - Honey-Good Momma-Yard Dog, dob 3/23/2004 - OFA Hips/Elbows, Cardiac clearance by a practitioner, no verifiable CERF.

Dam #4 - Benna - Silvermine Northstar Ben-Her, dob 7/25/2008 - no verifiable OFA hip/elbows, Cardiac clearance by a practitioner, no verifiable CERF.

Dam #5 - Peaches - Radost Is Istry Vasilisa Prekrasnaya, dob 1/17/2008 - OFA Hips/Elbows, Cardiac clearance by a practitioner, no verifiable CERF.

Dam #6 - Winter - Slvrmn Northstar Silver White Winter, dob 12/31/2008 - 1st litter at 17 months - no verifiable OFA hip/elbows, Cardiac clearance by a practitioner, no verifiable CERF.

They speak of their "rigorous 5-point genetic screening for their hips, elbows, eyes, heart and thyroid" - however, several of their dogs have no final OFA hips/elbows, all of the cardiac clearances were done by a practitioner, not a Cardiologist, and none of them have verifiable eye certifications.

Also, every single thing that they claim to train the puppies to do are very basic and simple exercises to teach. Most of their training consists of the good manners that EVERY dog should be trained to do.


----------



## Flynnsanity (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey,
Came across this breeder online recently. Was intrigued by her web page, but good to know about these red flags. Do you feel that this is enough to cross the breeder off and continue looking elsewhere? Or is this something that is generally not a game breaker?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Cross it off..


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

These clearances should always be the first and most basic requirement for a breeder. If they do not demonstrate adequate clearances to the Code of Ethics, than they should be crossed off immediately. There are other things to consider, but again health clearances should always be there. Good Luck!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

One can find several complaints filed about this breeder,from temperament issues to hip dysplasia, and the breeder not responding to calls, emails, etc. when the owners attempt to contact her. :no:


----------



## Flynnsanity (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice, everyone! I'll keep chugging along.


----------

